# No luck with leaking washer fluid



## Sjumper (Jan 16, 2002)

I started to notice some leaking washer fluid this past summer in my 01 330i. The first dealer visit in October resulted in no fix as dealer couldn't repeat problem. The problem got worst and it became evident that the leak was coming from under the driver side headlamp. Brought it back to dealer a few weeks ago and they found the problem to be a hole in the headlamp washer telescope. No problem since (so I thought). Last weekend I topped up the washer fluid tank but didn't get to drive the car until last night. With my car sitting in the garage, I see a large pool of blue liquid under the front of the car. This time it seems to be coming from directly under the washer fluid tank. I guess it is back to the dealer I go.:banghead: :banghead:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Don't go back to the original dealer. If they can't do a good job of diagnosing and fixing the problem, give them a low score and never go back to them.

Does BMW Canada call after a service for ratings too?


----------



## Sjumper (Jan 16, 2002)

The HACK said:
 

> *Don't go back to the original dealer. If they can't do a good job of diagnosing and fixing the problem, give them a low score and never go back to them.
> 
> Does BMW Canada call after a service for ratings too? *


BMW Canada does call but seemingly only on a random selection of service visits.

I am going back to the same dealer. Although they didn't find the problem the first time, they didn't deny that there might of been a problem. They allowed me to bring my car in anytime I wanted without an appointment. When they fixed the carlamp washer telescope, I just drove in while I was in the neighbourhood. For the Toronto area, this is as much as I can expect from dealers.

(The dealer is Autohaus by the way.)


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Sjumper said:


> *I started to notice some leaking washer fluid this past summer in my 01 330i. The first dealer visit in October resulted in no fix as dealer couldn't repeat problem. The problem got worst and it became evident that the leak was coming from under the driver side headlamp. Brought it back to dealer a few weeks ago and they found the problem to be a hole in the headlamp washer telescope. No problem since (so I thought). Last weekend I topped up the washer fluid tank but didn't get to drive the car until last night. With my car sitting in the garage, I see a large pool of blue liquid under the front of the car. This time it seems to be coming from directly under the washer fluid tank. I guess it is back to the dealer I go.:banghead: :banghead: *


I had mine leaking when it was new at the reservoir.

It was leaking at the point where a hose attaches to the plastic reservoir itself. A simple tightening (reseating) of that hose cured my problem without a dealer visit.


----------



## Sjumper (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: No luck with leaking washer fluid*



JPinTO said:


> *I had mine leaking when it was new at the reservoir.
> 
> It was leaking at the point where a hose attaches to the plastic reservoir itself. A simple tightening (reseating) of that hose cured my problem without a dealer visit. *


JP,

Was this done by accessing the hose from the top or did you have to jack up the car and go from underneath?


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: No luck with leaking washer fluid*



Sjumper said:


> *JP,
> 
> Was this done by accessing the hose from the top or did you have to jack up the car and go from underneath? *


I just popped the hood and could see fluid leaking from the tubes that are visible. Stick you hand down there and see if it is the tubes (I think there are 2... it was a long time ago) are wet.

I think how I found it was:

The reservoir would empty relatively quickly after it was filled. I just filled it up and watched... and sure enough you could see the fluid dripping out.


----------



## Sjumper (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: No luck with leaking washer fluid*



JPinTO said:


> *I just popped the hood and could see fluid leaking from the tubes that are visible. Stick you hand down there and see if it is the tubes (I think there are 2... it was a long time ago) are wet.
> 
> I think how I found it was:
> 
> The reservoir would empty relatively quickly after it was filled. I just filled it up and watched... and sure enough you could see the fluid dripping out. *


Thanks, will give it a try.


----------

